# Anyone Heard of this soup diet??



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I had to pick up a few groceries the other day, and one of the things I had to get was Campbells Chedder Cheese soup. I use it to make baked macaroni and cheese and it comes out really good! Makes Velvetta taste icky!!

Anyhoo, the cashier told me another customer lost 120 pounds in two months just by eating three cans of Campbells Soup a day. One for breakfast, one for lunch, and one for supper. And only drinking water and juice in between.

I am a bit skeptical, for one that is an awful lot of weight to lose in such a period of time. And two, although Campbell soups are tasty, I think they have a high salt content and I think combined with drinking alot of water wouldn't one be more likely to retain it?


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

120 pounds? 
That's the diet for me!!
I'm sorry - but I think someone has exaggerated to no end.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

FiddleKat said:


> I had to pick up a few groceries the other day, and one of the things I had to get was Campbells Chedder Cheese soup. I use it to make baked macaroni and cheese and it comes out really good! Makes Velvetta taste icky!!
> 
> Anyhoo, the cashier told me another customer lost 120 pounds in two months just by eating three cans of Campbells Soup a day. One for breakfast, one for lunch, and one for supper. And only drinking water and juice in between.
> 
> I am a bit skeptical, for one that is an awful lot of weight to lose in such a period of time. And two, although Campbell soups are tasty, I think they have a high salt content and I think combined with drinking alot of water wouldn't one be more likely to retain it?


I think that it is a wee bit of bull myself. Just look at the calories in three cans of soup. That isn't enough to keep the body healthy and out of the 'starvation mode'. Add all the sodium in that soup and that isn't a good thing.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought it sounded a bit crazy myself. 120 pounds in two months is alot of weight. And where would one get thier vitimins from. Vitamin pills? I know I wouldn't want to try it.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Campbell's ran an ad campaign a while back suggesting that some (not all) of their soups were 200 calories or less (or something like that) and that they could be used as part of a "sensible diet plan". I think the gist was soup for lunch and appropriate breakfast and dinner. 

Perhaps your cashier's customer just took the idea to an extreme.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I've decided that it must all be relative. The person that lost 120 lbs so quickly probably weighted 400 to start with. 

I just finished the cabbage soup diet-quaranteed to lose 12-15 lbs. My mileage DID vary...a 5 lb loss. For a WHOLE lot of hunger. So maybe if you weigh 300 you'd lose 12-15? 

Patty


----------

